# ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)



## herwig81 (7. April 2009)

Hi habe vor kurzem einen teich gepachtet, nun bin ich dabei ihn herzurichten, Ich habe den teich ausgelassen und das laub und äste entfernt, einer hat mir erzählt ich soll den teich kalken zwecks desinfektion. meine frage laudet wie lange muss ich den kalk nun einwirken lassen bevor ich wieder den teich befüllen bzw.fische einsetzen kann.

mfg

herwig


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Hi und erst mal |welcome: im AB!

Ich würde erst mal nicht kalken!

Wie lange hast du denn den Weiher jetzt leer stehen?


Vielleicht könnest du ja bissel mehr Infos zu deinem Teich ausspucken?

Was für ein Zufluß, wie tief bzw. wie groß, welche Fische willst du reinsetzen, ist ein Mönch vorhanden etc. ...

Vielleicht hast du ja auch paar Fotos?


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Hallo, 
Kalken ist sehr gut.Ich hoffe du hast auch ungelöschten Kalk genommen.Teich anstauen 14 tage stehen lassen und anschliessend wieder ablassen,dann anstauen und alles ist bestens.
Und glaub mir mache das immerso ,da Züchter mit Erdteichen.

Gruß
Lausi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Wieso anstauen und dann wieder ablassen ??

Erst Kalken (brandkalk)auf feuchtem Boden (ca.20kg auf 100m²) 1-2 Tage einwirken lassen dann anstauen. Nach 2-3 Wochen kann besetzt werden.
#h


----------



## herwig81 (8. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

hi danke für die auskunft

mfg

herwig


----------



## herwig81 (9. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

hi

mein weiher steht jetzt ca.2 wochen leer, der teich liegt mitten in einem Mischwald und ist ca. 600 quadratmeter gross und 2,10m  (davon 30-40cm Schlamm) tief, ein Mönch ist auch vorhanden, Als Zufluss habe ich 3Stk.Hunderter Polokalrohre.
Besetzen würde ich denn teich gerne mit Regenbogenforellen,Schleien,Amure,Tostolop,Karpfen,Störe,diverse Weissfische aber auf keinen fall mit Hechten,Wels usw.

Was haltet ihr davon, kann ich verschiedene Fischarten ohne Probleme setzen.

Mfg

Herwig81


----------



## maredo (16. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Hallo Herwig81.

für eine effektive Teichpflege ist der Herbst eindeutig die beste Zeit. Wenn der Teich  dann sofort nach dem Ablassen gekalkt wird und über den Winter trocken liegt hast du eine optimale Wirkung. Dies auch im Hinblick auf eine Reduzierung der doch erheblichen Schlammschicht. Da dein Teich offensichtlich im Wald liegt fällt die jetzige Reinigungsaktion mitten in die Laichperiode von Kröten und Fröschen. Darauf sollte man immer bei der Planung von solchen Reinigungsaktionen Rücksicht nehmen.
Natürlich kann man auch jetzt einen trockengelgten Teich kalken, aber bei der kurzen Zeit bis zum Fluten bleibt nur ein geringer Effekt. Lieber die ganze Aktion im Herbst wiederholen.
Bei den geplanten Besatzmaßnahmen solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein, welchen optimalen Lebensraum die einzelnen Fischarten benötigen um vernünftig zu gedeien.
Auch die Qualität des Wassers sowie die Zuflußmenge auch in Trockenzeiten spielen eine wesentliche Rolle. Wie du aus verschiedenen Berichten aus dem Forum lesen kannst haben gerade Hobbyteichwirte im vergangenen Winter teilweise herbe Verluste hinnehmen müssen. Wie verhält sich in solchen Wintern der Teich.
Es gibt sicher noch sehr viele Fragen, die hier nicht gestellt sind, deren Beantwortung aber vor großen Enttäuchungen schützen kann. Hier ist konsequentes Selbststudium angesagt!

maredo


----------



## Forellenzemmel (16. April 2009)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*



maredo schrieb:


> Da dein Teich offensichtlich im Wald liegt fällt die jetzige Reinigungsaktion mitten in die Laichperiode von Kröten und Fröschen. Darauf sollte man immer bei der Planung von solchen Reinigungsaktionen Rücksicht nehmen.
> maredo


 
Das wurd auch mal Zeit...#h Leider ist wohl nicht allen bewußt, das Kalken so ziemlich alles am und im Teich vernichtet...

Kalken nur im Notfall und dann eher im Spätherbst, das mindert die Naturschäden doch sehr.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## StefanG84 (4. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Wenn ich ihn Kalken will, muss ich ihn danach trotzdem anstauen wenn ich ihn über den Winter leerlassen will oder kann ich ihn gekalkt gleich leer lassen bis zum Frühjahr ? Wieviel Kalk wäre nötig für ca 700 qm?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Es gibt verschiedene Gründe aus denen man kalkt. 
Viele Teichbesitzer kalken einfach mal drauf los, weil irgendwer meint das müsste man so machen. Wenn man sich intensiver damit beschäftigt, wird es schnell einigermaßen kompliziert. Aber seis drum.

In der Karpfenzucht spricht man von einem Kalkeintrag von 300-600kg pro Hektar.
Sprich: 30-60kg für 1000m².

Damit kann man die Produktivität des Teiches steigern, und der PH-Wert kann gesteigert und stabilisiert werden. 

Zur Desinfektion kommen deutlich größere Mengen zum Einsatz (ca. 10 Mal so viel.)

Kalken und dann trocken liegen lassen.
Anstauen, würde ich nicht empfehlen. Dabei kann das Kalkkorn "vergipsen" und es schwimmt dann ohne die gewünschte Reaktion im Wasser rum. 
Wenn man gemahlenen anstatt gekörnten Kalk benutzt, verringert man diese Gefahr.


----------



## StefanG84 (5. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Ok, danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast. Hat Kalken auch einen Sinn um den Schlamm zu minimieren?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*



> Hat Kalken auch einen Sinn um den Schlamm zu minimieren?



Ja, aber der Effekt ist begrenzt. Wenn man einen Meter Schlamm im Wasser hat, dann kann man den nicht mal eben einfach "Wegkalken".

Die schnelle, aber nicht ganz billige Lösung ist das mechanische Abtragen des Schlammes mittels Bagger usw. 

Es gibt mittlerweile auch Belüftungssysteme, dabei wird massiv Sauerstoff in den Schlamm eingebracht, was einen "biologischen" Schlammabbau begünstigen soll. Aber wirklich günstig ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*



StefanG84 schrieb:


> Ok, danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast. Hat Kalken auch einen Sinn um den Schlamm zu minimieren?


 
Kalk hilft dir beim Kampf gegen den Schlamm nix.

Wenn du Weiher neu übernommen hast und planst, diese über längere Zeit zu nutzen, solltest Du überlegen, ihm ausbaggern zu lassen. Zumindest hier in Franken haben die meisten Tiefbaufirmen Know How, wie man das macht. Kostet allerdings eine 4stellige Summe.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kalk hilft dir beim Kampf gegen den Schlamm nix.
> 
> Wenn du Weiher neu übernommen hast und planst, diese über längere Zeit zu nutzen, solltest Du überlegen, ihm ausbaggern zu lassen. Zumindest hier in Franken haben die meisten Tiefbaufirmen Know How, wie man das macht. Kostet allerdings eine 4stellige Summe.



Zur Schlammreduzierung bin ich anderer Meinung!
Natürlich hilft das Kalken der Teiche !
Aber nur Kalken und den Teich dann wieder befüllen hilft dir nicht!

Der Teich sollte nach dem Kalken, mit ziehen von Entwässerungsgräben und das trockenlegen sowie das ausfrieren über den Winter leer gelassen werden.


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Also hab ihn heute mit 3x25 kg Säcken gekalkt und lass ihn jetzt bis zum Frühjahr so stehen. Muss ich ihn im Frühjahr erst nochmal durchspülen oder kann ich ihn im Frühjahr gleich voll laufen lassen und besetzen? Bis dahin müsste ja durch regen Schnee und Eis nichts mehr Übrig sein vom Kalk und ich kann ihn voll laufenlassen und gleich besetzen oder?


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Kalk 1


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Kalk 2


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 1


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 2


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 3


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 4


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 5


----------



## StefanG84 (9. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Sommer 6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Du kannst ihn im Frühjahr ganz normal bespannen!(Befüllen)!


----------



## StefanG84 (10. November 2013)

*AW: ausgelassenen teich kalken (wie lange lässt man den kalk einwirken)*

Danke!


----------

